# Which Oil?



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody got a preference for oil in a Chevy 6.5 td. I know 15/40 is recommended, but should it be specifically for a diesel? Many oils are for petrol or diesel, would Castrol Magnatec 15/40 be a good choice.
I did look on Castrol USA website, they list a GTX diesel 15/40 but I dont think it is available here.

dangerous 8)


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Halfords stock it.

http://www.castrol.com/castrol/productdetailmin.do?categoryId=9014099&contentId=7027376


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*oil*

Hi Dangerous I use Castrol Assuron not sure of the numbers but it meets the american spec i puchased it from an agricultural dealer in Chichester (goodrowes i think) it allows a longer interval between oil changes. I hope this helps take care Mick


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

When Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner serviced my 6.5 td he said use the ordinary, everyday 15/40 diesel engine oil and don't buy the expensive stuff.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Found some oil today, Comma 15/40 semi-synthetic and complies to API SG 4, this being the recommended grade as in the workhorse manual.
Thanks for all the replies, I did want to use Castrol GTX 15/40 diesel, but this only seems to be available in the USA.

dangerous 8O


----------

